# Vic Grain Bulk Buyish Prices



## beerdrinkingbob (25/8/12)

G'day Gents,

Not sure if this is in the right forum, mod feel free to move it.

I had been hanging out for another Victorian bulk buy and then I saw the alternative this morning, Grain and Grape are having a 20% off $250 or less. So my very basic thinking was to buy gift cards and buy a couple of bags of grain next time I'm down there. Doing some rough numbers with the 20% off there is only about 10% difference or 5-6 dollars per bag from BB prices, not bad I say.

No affiliation etc, just wanted to share in case my fellow Mexicans weren't aware!!

Cheers

BDB


----------



## DU99 (25/8/12)

thanks for the head's up :icon_cheers:


----------



## Danwood (25/8/12)

Cool...although I wish I hadn't bought 80kgs of grain from G&G a month ago now.

I'll get a voucher though, I always need something.

Cheers, Bob


----------



## seemax (25/8/12)

If you only want JW or Otter/Promise then KK retail prices are not far off the bulk buy prices... pay cash to save a little.


----------



## Whiteferret (25/8/12)

Woohoo happy fathers day to me. :kooi: I think I'm getting a gift voucher. h34r:


----------



## doon (25/8/12)

Yep will be going in to get a blichman beer gun and some grain!


----------



## Wolfy (25/8/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I had been hanging out for another Victorian bulk buy and then I saw the alternative this morning,


KegKing sell bulk grain for just a few $ more than the bulk-buy price (as long as you want something they stock, no Weyermanns for example).
Given the time and effort involved with organizing a bulk buy, when the savings only amount to pocket-change, I'm not sure it's worth the effort.


----------



## Nick JD (25/8/12)

I like to spend the savings I make on bulk buys on my wife.

I say, "Love, here's fifteen bucks - why don't you go buy yourself something pretty."

Alternatively, I sometimes give it to charity - so they can cure cancer with it. 

Or buy 3 stubbies of good piss. Either way, my savings doesn't go to waste.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/8/12)

wow Keg King does have great Joe White prices, approx 20% off the G & G price....

I know where i will go if there are no deals elsewhere, I guess the only catch is they can't offer amazing deals on anything non Ozzie by the look of it, that would be because of the middle man i guess.

Cheers 
BDB


----------



## brettprevans (26/8/12)

G&G always have a 20% off sale this time of year. Just for future reference. It's useful to know when the annual sales.are on. 

Wolfy. Kegking. Couple bucks more a bag or a kilo? Useful to know as they aren't that far from me. Certainly closer than G&G


----------



## Yob (26/8/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Couple bucks more a bag or a kilo?



Bag Mate, prices are great out there.. and as you say.. Heaps closer than GnG


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/8/12)

here's the link they are very impressive.

Another option which has just come to my attention from another thread, Powell's pils and ale is $45 a bag from their factory braeside


----------

